# What is this?



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 7, 2014)

Several years ago I moved to a dead-end road that lead off onto the rail line. Over a period of about five years or so, I amassed a basket-full of railroad-related and non-related finds (whatever hit the rails)  and have today rediscovered those finds. Everything from common spikes and bolts to a train-wheel break-pad (two pieces anyway, that make's you feel safe when they're ripped off far from a train-yard. No breaks to stop?) as well as the metal plate that holds the rails from vibrating (attaches to the wooden cross-ties--I've forgotten the name for it--) and a trellis, as well as antique and vintage tools, insulators, coins, Hydrochloric Acid warning tag (The braided steel cable was still attached. So... where's the acid?)bottles and this, uh....? I had initially thought it to be a chisel of sorts, about 9 inches long with 8 panels stopping about four inches in. It's old and worn, rusted and pitted, and so it sat in the locker-basket I'd found and over filled and forgotten after we moved. Today, having showed it to my mom, she believes it to actually be a telegraph climbing spike. The telegraphs are still wired and standing (more-or-less) and were in use still by the '50s I do believe. But from what I recall, I found this on the right of the tracks, not the left where the telegraph poles (and modern telephone towers) soar (or lie dead on the ground.) So, now I'm wondering: Is it a chisel as I'd originally thought years ago, or is it something used to climb a pole or tree? I researched into what's used to climb poles, and did not see this exact kind of piece. Mom claims it 1800s--and indeed the rail-line has been there well over a century-- but I had thought 1950s like many another thing. So, anyone know what this is and it's use, along with the all-important date? I've found early 1900s stuff out there, so it could be. But I really don't know.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 7, 2014)

More pictures.


----------



## LC (Jul 7, 2014)

I have several of those , I always thought of them as drift pins used to line holes drilled in metal to insert a pin or bolt in . I am sure they could be used for other things as well though .


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 7, 2014)

Could you further explain the meaning of 'drift pin' and what such metal items were used for, as long as a time period?


----------



## LC (Jul 7, 2014)

I used to work in a sheet metal plant making industrial ventilation for industrial buildings . Some time we would make motorized vents that sat on the roof of a building to draw fumes from below as well as move air . The housings were at times in four metal pieces with holes drilled down the edges of the metal for assembly . Some times it was hard to get the pieces pulled together to line up the holes to apply what was called huck bolts something similar to nuts and bolts only these were compressed together with an air tool . You would use the drift pin to line the holes . You would place the pin through one hole at a slant into the hole in the next piece you were putting together . Pulling it sideways would line up the holes as well as the rest down the edges of the metal . You would line up the holes and hold them in line with the drift pin to get started putting the bolts though the other lined up holes . Once you got a couple of the bolts through a couple of holes , you could then take the pin out of the holes you had line and then apply the bolt in it . It would then stay in place to finish adding the other bolts . Hope I did not confuse you .


----------



## bobble (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi Spirit.Drift pin punch.L C is correct.It was and still is used in machine shops as an alignment tool and a punch for driving out spring pins that join two pieces of metal or machined parts together. Couldn't put an age on it'some things are timeless in their design.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 7, 2014)

Awesome, thank you both.


----------



## TJSJHART (Jul 7, 2014)

COME TO THINK ABOUT IT MY DAD WAS A MACHINEST ' AFTER HE PASSED ON I GOT HIS TOOLS AND THERE WERE A COUPLE OF THOSE IN THERE,,I ALWAYS THOUGHT THEY WERE NAIL SETS..STILL LEARNIN EVERY DAY..DUH  THANKS TEACH.


----------



## LC (Jul 8, 2014)

I have several different sizes of them and have held on to them for probably thirty years , and I am sure they go back many years before that . They have came in handy for different things when piddling in the garage and shop over the years .


----------



## andy volkerts (Jul 8, 2014)

railroad gaffers used these drift pins to align the holes in the ends of rails with the bolt holes in the side plates that were used to bolt the rail ends together, usually two holes in the rail and each ends of the joining plates, go along your railroad tracks and you will find the joint where two rails are spliced together..........


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 8, 2014)

Sadly I live away from the railroad now, but when I get back to them one day I'll look into that. I used to walk my dog Steve down them all the time. He's long gone, since May second, 2011. Still miss him always.


----------



## RED Matthews (Jul 8, 2014)

I have a lot of black-smithing tools and a couple hearth set-up units, and a big vise with some of the peg inserts to form metal over.  Several; hammers,etc. that need a new home where someone wants to create wrought iron items.   I have three or four big tool boxes full of tools that need new homes.  i am to old now to use them.  So if your near Watkins Glen NY - give me advise of your interest.  RED M.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 8, 2014)

I collect old tools, but nothing so... Woof. []


----------



## hampy (Aug 21, 2014)

hi all, I agree with LC for it to be used to line up holes, over here we call them a podgy bar and one of the most handiest tools in a engineering workshop,cheers rob.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 22, 2014)

Forgive my late response to your post-- It didn't alert me the thread was revived. 
Thanks for agreeing with them, Hampy. I guess it totally settles it then.


----------

